# 15 year old doesn’t want to deer hunt anymore



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Can’t get my 15 year old to deer hunt anymore. He has hunted since he was 8 and has shot a doe, spike, three point and a four point. Most were shot during the youth hunt. 
last year we saw 4 spike horns and a four point on opening day. He was not able to shoot any of them due to APR. 
this year we have struggled to find deer. We typically bait on private property and have seen enough deer in the past to keep him interested. Finally saw deer tonight. A few does and a four point. Again could not shoot due to the APR.
Got back to the truck and he told me he’s done. Said he was tired of not seeing deer and when he does he can’t shoot them. 
talked with a friend who has three boys and all of them have given up hunting as well for pretty much the same reason. 

I don’t want to make this about about APR and the baiting ban. Although I think both are hurting the younger hunters. 

will try and get him out again.

not sure how we as hunters motivate and keep the younger generation hunting. 
But we need to do something before they all give It up.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I know 3 people whose kids quit said they got better things they can do.Its really a shame


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

The youth hunt ruins them.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Yep, last comment sums it up.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Maybe shake it up a little. I know I get frustrated hunting small private pieces, being stuck in a treestand or blind board off my a. Especially when the deer aren’t cooperating! Take him out to a large chunk of public ground and do some still hunting. Its a lot more interactive and fun for me and him being 15 he’s perfectly capable of it now.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your dilemma. Unfortunately I am positive you or your son are not alone. Most hunters starting out being successful and filling a tag is essential. As we age or more time invested we change on what's important. Unfortunately MAPR has severely hurt hunter retention IMO and would say it has actually fueled hunter attrition. I have no data, just have heard of similar situations and understanding the different phases I myself went through as I have aged.

I would suggest small game hunting. You can also look for property to hunt not in a MAPR area.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Trunkslammer said:


> Maybe shake it up a little. I know I get frustrated hunting small private pieces, being stuck in a treestand or blind board off my a. Especially when the deer aren’t cooperating! Take him out to a large chunk of public ground and do some still hunting. Its a lot more interactive and fun for me and him being 15 he’s perfectly capable of it now.


We have been scouting and stand hunting state land most of the time. I’ll try and give still hunting a try. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe the apr’s and no baiting have merit you and why your son on wants to quit. It’s unfortunate as I love seeing kids in the outdoors. You think if your son went out tomorrow and shot a lifetime trophy type buck(I’m sure he would be ecstatic) that next year he would have the same feeling he has now if he hasn’t killed a deer by thanksgiving weekend? Or do you think he would be hooked for life? 
I started sitting with my dad when I was under 10 years old. I was hooked and had an incredible passion by the time I was old enough to bow hunt. By the time I was old enough to drive I used to leave school and head for a tree stand every day just about on state land in Chelsea and weekends as well. We didn’t have a youth hunt back then. I didn’t use bait as I was a high school kid and couldn’t afford it. I didn’t harvest my first deer until I was 17. I went many years with out killing a deer and didn’t lose interest. I definitely got frustrated at times but never considered quitting. What I’m getting at is I honestly think hunting(of any kind) is in your blood. It’s either there or it’s not. I tried to push hunting on my two sons between the youth hunt, bow, gun and I quickly found that it just wasn’t for my kids. Tried to spend time with them shooting guns, bows, teaching them about deer sign and movement and they thought there time was better spent playing video games, sports and anything internet. They tried hunting(I believe for me), killed deer and it just wasn’t for them. That kind of broke my heart but at the same time I’m not one to push things on them. I want them to do what they enjoy I life and makes them happy. I don’t think shooting or not shooting deer is going to cause you to quit if it’s in your blood to hunt. I hope your son decides to keep hunting as you get to witness a lot of amazing things in the outdoors that you just can’t get anywhere else. But don’t push him. I’ve even heard stories of kids quitting when there young and come back with a strong passion when there older and more mature. If that’s the case you don’t want to push him to where he hates it. Lots of kids don’t have the patience it takes to be successful and can be gained with time. Do you have any trail cameras out? Maybe some pictures of deer running around he can harvest? That could be a motivator. That’s one problem I see with the youth hunt is kids get a false sense of hope and impression of what to expect and they find out a week into gun season that it’s not so easy. Make him aware that some hunters go several years in a row with out a buck harvest. Stress the fact that the harvest isn’t the most important aspect and a hunt is successful wether you kill or not. Make sure he knows the time spent with his dad is most important and something you cant get back. The last thing I would do is make it about baiting and apr’s in front of your son. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Scratchy87 said:


> Yep, last comment sums it up.





fishdip said:


> The youth hunt ruins them.


I somewhat agree. However, it get our youth in the woods and most importantly hunting.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

fishdip said:


> The youth hunt ruins them.


Agree 100 %. The DNR has fumbled the ball, badly on the YH. It's having the opposite effect on some kids.


----------



## deerehunter (Sep 26, 2011)

Find some ground with lots of rabbits/squirrels and try some small game hunting which can be a little more entertaining for a younger hunter.
I always suggest taking younger hunters to a rooster ranch too. 
Lots to do in this state besides hunting deer


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

My son started hunting with the youth hunts. Then a couple more years in High School. When he got to college he would come up but really didn't want to go out. He finally told his Mom he didn't want to do it. I think he didn't want to disappointment me. There is really nothing you can do. They need to find there own way. I think forcing a young adult to do something they don't want to can do more harm for the relationship. He likes to fish so we have that.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Just gotta get him past the instant gratification part and get him to realize its more about the experience of the hunt and shooting a deer is icing on the cake. Still hunting wont be any easier but maybe more up his alley. Take a lunch and get out there and hangout for the day! Hopefully he can find joy in it again.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Take him a mile, or so, deep into a cedar swamp and teach him how to find deer in there.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Maybe the apr’s and no baiting have merit you and why your son on wants to quit. It’s unfortunate as I love seeing kids in the outdoors. You think if your son went out tomorrow and shot a lifetime trophy type buck(I’m sure he would be ecstatic) that next year he would have the same feeling he has now if he hasn’t killed a deer by thanksgiving weekend? Or do you think he would be hooked for life?
> I started sitting with my dad when I was under 10 years old. I was hooked and had an incredible passion by the time I was old enough to bow hunt. By the time I was old enough to drive I used to leave school and head for a tree stand every day just about on state land in Chelsea and weekends as well. We didn’t have a youth hunt back then. I didn’t use bait as I was a high school kid and couldn’t afford it. I didn’t harvest my first deer until I was 17. I went many years with out killing a deer and didn’t lose interest. I definitely got frustrated at times but never considered quitting. What I’m getting at is I honestly think hunting(of any kind) is in your blood. It’s either there or it’s not. I tried to push hunting on my two sons between the youth hunt, bow, gun and I quickly found that it just wasn’t for my kids. Tried to spend time with them shooting guns, bows, teaching them about deer sign and movement and they thought there time was better spent playing video games, sports and anything internet. They tried hunting(I believe for me), killed deer and it just wasn’t for them. That kind of broke my heart but at the same time I’m not one to push things on them. I want them to do what they enjoy I life and makes them happy. I don’t think shooting or not shooting deer is going to cause you to quit if it’s in your blood to hunt. I hope your son decides to keep hunting as you get to witness a lot of amazing things in the outdoors that you just can’t get anywhere else. But don’t push him. I’ve even heard stories of kids quitting when there young and come back with a strong passion when there older and more mature. If that’s the case you don’t want to push him to where he hates it. Lots of kids don’t have the patience it takes to be successful and can be gained with time. Do you have any trail cameras out? Maybe some pictures of deer running around he can harvest? That could be a motivator. That’s one problem I see with the youth hunt is kids get a false sense of hope and impression of what to expect and the. Find out a week into gun season that it’s not so easy. Make him aware that some hunters go several years in a row with out a buck harvest. Stress the fact that the harvest isn’t the most important aspect and a hunt is successful wether you kill or not. Make sure he knows the time spent with his dad is most important and something you cant get back. The last thing I would do is make it about baiting and apr’s in front of your son.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John your right in a lot of ways. 
I think a lot of it is the instant gratification mentality. Hunting also has to compete with sports and video games. 
We used to put out 4-5 cameras and only put one out this year. I’ll try and put some more out this week. Maybe that will help. 
I won’t push him as I learned that doesn’t work. Hopefully I can get him out again this year and hopefully next year.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Deer hunting is so much more than just killing deer. Does your son knows this?? If not do you? It’s the journey, not necessarily the destination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

The day after day grind of not seeing deer is hard for anyone especially youth. Don't really have any advice to offer other than trying to figure out how to turn seeing does and a 4 point is a good thing. I love watching deer and their behavior and a lot can be learned from watching deer. It's not all about the kill. Some of the best seasons I have had did not include a dead deer


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

I’ll admit I participated in the states first youth hunt when I was 14 and shot my first deer (an 8pt) this first morning. I was ecstatic. But I also bow hunted for 2 years trying to get my first kill. The youth hunt helped fuel my hunting passion, not started it. Kids today feel entitled to everything they want/need. Then we give them their own season... SMH


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

IN MY OWN EXPERIENCE.... That's the important part of what I'm about to say because everybody is different . When I was about old enough to wipe my own butt my dad started taking me hunting.. then I got old enough to hunt and I continued hunting with very limited success. I found that like alot of young people small game was my thing. Then one day I realized there was girls in the world and I liked them lol... I didn't give a crap about hunting but dad would wake me up and say let's go. You ain't gonna wear that bed out . I didn't really want to but he told me. When you don't live here anymore you can choose not to go. Right now you might as well enjoy it . That worked for me. Here I am. And besides loving Jesus and my wife and kids lol I work and hunt / fish.... And my son goes with me just my experience with it all


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

deerehunter said:


> Find some ground with lots of rabbits/squirrels and try some small game hunting which can be a little more entertaining for a younger hunter.
> I always suggest taking younger hunters to a rooster ranch too.
> Lots to do in this state besides hunting deer


we do squirrel hunt and he enjoys that a lot more than deer hunting.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I did that as a young guy, I was around the same age as your son .
Had other things going on like school, sports, girls etc..
I wouldn't be to alarmed over it. Give him time and he will come back around.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Southsider1 said:


> Just my opinion but,as a parent, don’t you have some control over what your kid does? Unless it was school/sports related, my dad gave me two choices- go hunting/fishing or do some kind of terrible chores around the house. Watching TV and playing my video games were not an option. I learned quickly that it was more fun to go with him. I see too many kids who have parents who bend over backwards for their kids to make things easy for them and want to be more of a best friend than a parent. Certainly, I wasn’t always successful but it taught me patience and it made being successful so much more rewarding. Still enjoy going with my dad to this day and I would not give up those days for anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This is an excellent point. When I was growing up my one trump card to get out of chores or at least post pone them(something I was constantly trying to do growing up) was going hunting. If I wasn’t going hunting there was no option to stay in bed until 10 get up and play video games all day. If I was home I was lucky to sleep in until 8 then maybe a half hour to wake up get some breakfast and relax for a minute then every Saturday morning it was clean the bathroom and my bedroom and when that was done? Probably off to cut wood or some other chore or if I was smart I’d disappear outside before more chores were given. I hated this as a kid especially since my parents were more old fashion then most at the time. Most of my friends would sleep in late get up and play video games all day and I thought it was unfair. Now? I’m thankful for it and pity the ones that can’t drag their grown azzez out of bed at a reasonable time and get stuff done. Anyways off of my soapbox if I was gone before daylight to go hunt that was a get out of jail free card and my parents couldn’t have done anything better to push me into the woods. And still today I put off chores to be in the woods


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

bobberbill said:


> Wonder why? Take kids to the box blind with a heater and food, looking over a food plot, they play on their phones until a deer shows up. Dad lines up the crossbow or gun and the kid pulls the trigger. Yup. Hunting.. Kid gives up if he doesn't tag out in 30 minutes. Here comes the quad or truck, off to the processor and the kid could care less. BUT there's more venison in the freezer. What happened to getting dropped off at fire trail 22 first thing in the morning, using your compass and getting picked up at dark on trail 27 at dark? Maybe dragging a buck thru the snow. Happened to me. Kids don't hunt anymore. They just pull a trigger.


I believe during the youth humt they have to be accompanied by an adult


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

chasenabby said:


> Can’t get my 15 year old to deer hunt anymore. He has hunted since he was 8 and has shot a doe, spike, three point and a four point. Most were shot during the youth hunt.
> last year we saw 4 spike horns and a four point on opening day. He was not able to shoot any of them due to APR.
> this year we have struggled to find deer. We typically bait on private property and have seen enough deer in the past to keep him interested. Finally saw deer tonight. A few does and a four point. Again could not shoot due to the APR.
> Got back to the truck and he told me he’s done. Said he was tired of not seeing deer and when he does he can’t shoot them.
> ...


I appreciate everything you said but you're probably going to have to switch things up to keep his interest. The very real danger associated with hunting baited sets and stand hunting in general is the reduced ability to effect your success. Provide opportunities for him to think hunting and figure things out. Those are the things that should occupy our minds once we've settled on a location. Let him learn the land and pick his places.

Take him rabbit or squirrel hunting and turn it into deer scouting lessons. We can all learn something more if we're out and moving about.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> I started sitting with my dad when I was under 10 years old. I was hooked and had an incredible passion by the time I was old enough to bow hunt. By the time I was old enough to drive I used to leave school and head for a tree stand every day just about on state land in Chelsea and weekends as well. We didn’t have a youth hunt back then. I didn’t use bait as I was a high school kid and couldn’t afford it. I didn’t harvest my first deer until I was 17. I went many years with out killing a deer and didn’t lose interest.


I started deer hunting at 14. Only hunted 4-5 days a year 14-25. Never shot a deer. Moved to Oregon and didn't hunt anything at all for 6 years.

Moved back and started hunting seriously - scouting, sitting all day, etc. Finally shot a deer after 4 years - I was 33.



johnhunter247 said:


> I definitely got frustrated at times but never considered quitting. What I’m getting at is I honestly think hunting(of any kind) is in your blood. It’s either there or it’s not.


I like sitting out in the woods - so it's unlikely I'd ever give it up as long as I'm living in Michigan... but I can definitely see where the level of effort and amount of time could vary massively depending on my motivation level. I can sit out in the woods and watch squirrels for a couple days a year with a lot less effort/time/money than I put into it now.

... and the truth is - I have so many hobbies/interests that when I'm hunting, a bunch of those are getting pushed to the side. So I can see a point where it is "Why spend time frustrating myself with this, when I have 10 other things I'm neglecting that are more fun?"

It's pretty much why I quit golfing 20 years ago.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

chasenabby said:


> . Hunting also has to compete with sports and video games.


...and a dozen other things.

When I was 15 - Deer hunting season was after fall sports, and before winter sports really got going. I didn't have any other extra curricular activities but chasing girls. 

!5 years olds today just have infinitely more entertainment options, they have significantly more homework, and are involved in significantly more activities.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

sniper said:


> Deer hunting is so much more than just killing deer. Does your son knows this?? If not do you? It’s the journey, not necessarily the destination.


It's both. Otherwise we'd be carrying a camera.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Been a thing for over 20 years!

Well before the social media trend. Outdoor activities started a decline back then. Had a neighbor to my house in Oscoda. His son had all the toys. Dirt bike, BB gun, traps... I would have killed for that in my youth! They were weekend warriors like us, yet I would hardly see him outdoor. 

I asked him numerous times to join me fishing steelhead, trolling for salmon or hunt small game.... nope!

Only got worse! 

Now with these urbanites, hell many don’t even own cars. Think their kids will be exposed?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

bobberbill said:


> What happened to getting dropped off at fire trail 22 first thing in the morning, using your compass and getting picked up at dark on trail 27 at dark?


It's illegal.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

DecoySlayer said:


> Take him a mile, or so, deep into a cedar swamp and teach him how to find deer in there.


Advice like yours is a dime a dozen. Make it worth something and describe how to find deer in a Cedar Swamp.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

You have the seed planted. A buddy of mine son was the same way. They did the youth hunt thing and he was successful. Then he went thru a period where he didn’t want to hunt. Now he’s in his mid 20s and goes every chance he gets. When he goes out in the real world with a full time job he might want to get back to the woods.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I believe during the youth humt they have to be accompanied by an adult


During any season, hunting on state land, anyone under 17 must be accompanied by an adult.

The only time someone under 17 can hunt alone is:

1) With a bow (no firearms)
2) On private property UPON WHICH THEIR PARENT/GUARDIAN LIVE


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

anagranite said:


> This hits home more than you know. I have twin 14 yr old boys that are starting to lose interest in deer hunting. Bait, APRs, seeing deer and youth hunts have nothing to do with it IMO.
> 
> These kids are overloaded with activities, year long sports, video games, cell phone apps and it's not "cool" to hunt at school anymore.
> 
> ...


There's some truth in there regarding some sons reluctance to following in the footsteps of accomplished fathers.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

There are a lot of things to be distracted by when you are a 15 year old boy. Some kids have a fire for hunting at a young age, some don't and some do then wane, then come back around once girl chasing and sports are done. 

I had the drive, all I ever did was wanted to tag along with dad and when I didn't waited at home anxiously to see if he brought home a buck or what he saw. When I turned 12 it was on I wanted to hunt as much as possible. Dad passed the next spring, but luckily Grandpa has a 100 acre farm 1/4 mile up the road. I chased pheasants, rabbits and deer up there with no/little supervision. I know it wasn't legal looking back (didn't know better at the time), but nobody thought anything of it. I just had the drive to do it and uncles who helped along the way too.

Now I have 3 kids and my oldest just turned 10. He has been tagging along since he was 4 on hunts. Started him with the MYH at 6, that was a scouting/learning year more than a hunt to kill. He shot his first buck at 7 and that is the day I knew he had "it", the fire and drive to be a hunter. His buck fever during the hunt and after the shot was the tell tale sign. He has been through thick and thin, unsuccessful last year at 8 with a couple misses, but kept coming back for more throughout the season until January 1. This year he hunted the youth hunt and almost every weekend of bow. I didn't even get to hunt any weekends for the rut because he demanded to go deer hunting every weekend until he finally got his golden opportunity and got a deer this year. There were days this year that I had things to do and didn't plan on hunting since I am a weekend warrior and have 3 kids and a house to maintain, but I took him because he has the drive. If that drive wanes I will not force him to go. I always ask him what he wants to do and usually the answer is, "go hunting". He knows he doesn't have to and I always explain that if he doesn't want to go he doesn't need to. When he gets cold I ask him if he wants to go in, he always says no. From his first year to now he has learned to be a hunter, not just a shooter. Scouting, wind, daily movements, seasonal behavior etc are all part of what he has began to grasp at a very young age. He is probably more knowledgeable at 10 about deer hunting than I was at 12 when I got dropped off in a ladder stand and told I'd be picked up at dark. Isn't that what the youth hunt/youth hunting is about for you guys who claim the youth hunt ruins kids? Hopefully my middle son and daughter share the same interest in the outdoors, if they don't it won't be forced on them, that, imo, is the quickest way to ruin interest. 

The deer he took last weekend and how it all happened, I think he could have done it without me in the blind. The only thing I am there for now is a extra set of eyes. He goes into auto mode without much coaching now. 

More than anything I think some people have the fire and drive to hunt seriously and some don't. Maybe it's genetics?


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm thankful for the youth hunt. Both sons finally got nice bucks last two years. Almost lost them from hunting, but went from flagging interest to all out.
It's hard at that age to just doing that with dad. It makes all the difference in the world if they have a friend or two that are into the same thing. My older son's friend isn't into that sort of thing, and he lost interest. 
I lost interest in fishing with my dad around the time I was 16. Till I was in my 20's, now I love it.
Sometimes it's just a seed we plant that takes a while to germinate.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

The kid is 15. Quit projecting and let give him time to figure out who he wants to be. 

Sounds like you already have a good foundation for love of the outdoors. Give him time to grow into it on his own. Trust me if you force it on him he'll never develop a passion for it. 

The only outdoors stuff I did when I was younger was fish with my grandpa and mom occasionally. My teenage years were mostly spent staring at glowing rectangles in my freetime. I just didn't have an outdoor mentor to show me what I was missing and, honestly, if I did I might not have appreciated it then anyway. Between school, hormones, extracirriculars, social circles, and everything else going on at the time the last thing on my mind was hunting or fishing. I took until after graduating college at age 26 for me to realize what i'd been missing out on. I would be 29 before I killed my first deer. And now that I have I can't imagine a life without hunting.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

mbrewer said:


> I appreciate everything you said but you're probably going to have to switch things up to keep his interest. The very real danger associated with hunting baited sets and stand hunting in general is the reduced ability to effect your success.


Reminds me of another good point. Boredom can set in pretty quick for a youngster if ya hunt the same spot day in and day out. Bait piles have a tendency to keep you locked down to a certain spot. Even if you hunt somewhere else one night you're stuck wondering if anything is at your bait pile. These days, at 54, I run around state land like a lunatic and bow-hunt a different spot every day. I either build a quick brush blind or jump up in my climber. I must have over 80 trees and brush blinds marked on my gps. I have no idea how some guys can sit in the exact same spot over a pile of bait day in and day out year after year.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm wondering if I need to let some of my friends take them hunting more often. I know I'm harder on my boys than I am on other kids so I might be taking the fun out of it. I do know they enjoy shooting whether it is targets or skeet.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Does he take his phone to the stand with him? I hate to even say it, but the phone helps pass the time of no deer sightings. It takes a special kid to stick with deer hunting in today's fast pace world. My 17yr old daughter is like me in that she is content sitting quietly on stand for hours, and gets enjoyment out of what she sees other than deer. Plus she's got my introverted personality which helps. Her twin brother on the other hand is an extrovert, into video games (hate this!), and can't sit still without some kind of action. He tried and never got into deer hunting. Good luck and hopefully by next season the fire in him will be burning again!

Edit: not sure what if any impact it had on my kids, but I never took them on the youth hunt. Too warm, and I wanted to teach them the awesomeness of hunting bucks during the rut!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

chasenabby said:


> Can’t get my 15 year old to deer hunt anymore. He has hunted since he was 8 and has shot a doe, spike, three point and a four point. Most were shot during the youth hunt.
> last year we saw 4 spike horns and a four point on opening day. He was not able to shoot any of them due to APR.
> this year we have struggled to find deer. We typically bait on private property and have seen enough deer in the past to keep him interested. Finally saw deer tonight. A few does and a four point. Again could not shoot due to the APR.
> Got back to the truck and he told me he’s done. Said he was tired of not seeing deer and when he does he can’t shoot them.
> ...


It's tough keeping anyone interested in hunting when sightings are limited. Welcome to my world.
For years, including this season, I couldn't get one person to join me at the cabin while I was up for 16 days in November.
Advice for your son; let him know that patience will be a big part of hunting. Point out the other variables that you enjoy besides putting one on the ground, especially spending time with your son afield.
Bottom line, let him know that he is just taking his first steps on the path that is the hunting journey.
Deer will definitely be part of the picture in the future ... definitely.
<----<<<


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

anagranite said:


> I'm wondering if I need to let some of my friends take them hunting more often. I know I'm harder on my boys than I am on other kids so I might be taking the fun out of it. I do know they enjoy shooting whether it is targets or skeet.


At least you got friends...lol.


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dont sweat it, either they like hunting or they dont, he may have other interests. Its not the 1950's anymore. The special hunts are ill conceived, bastards of the hunting seasons, especially the youth hunt. Keep it Oct 1 thru Nov 14, archery, ,Nov 15 thru the 30, regular firearm, and Dec 1 thru Dec 31 late archery with no muzzleloader. The deer are harassed plenty with three months of season, no aprs a buck with three inch spikes and a doe tag for each hunter and call it good. Every hunter in the state would benefit from a simple set of rules like this and give everyone a chance at a deer. I hate that jumbled mess of a hunting guide we have now.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and support!

I believe it is his age mostly. When I was 15 I didn't want to do much with my dad. He passed when I was 50 and as most do wish I had done more with him.

He loves fishing and will ride his bike miles to fish a creek or off a dock. 
We enjoy small game hunting and think we may try Coyote hunting after deer season.
Maybe deer hunting isn't his thing. I'll just have to be ok with that.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

My boys get annoyed when I keep doing it, but I'll keep asking if they want to go with if I go out.


----------



## rork (Dec 22, 2016)

How important is the meat, and making things out of it? Are you passing doe?
I was not brought up to hunt anything, but lucked into an archery expert when I was 26 (around 1984), and almost exclusively bow hunt. I give deer a try 30-35 times a year. With regard to my partners, I am one of the luckiest hunters to ever have lived. I wanted deer meat, and it was running all over the landscape - I just needed skills, and was highly motivated to obtain them.

I was brought up in a gardening, foraging, fishing, cooking culture, and was exposed to deer/elk/goat/boar/shroom hunting and cooking by German relatives when I was very young (until 4th grade). I was made into a fishing fanatic by my American side. Praise was given not for catching a big fish, but for feeding people some of the best things they have ever eaten (like trout). Sure I'd like to hang another big rack on the wall (I do European mounts, myself), but it is much more about the meat. I do not pass on any deer unless the freezer is full or I don't have the right tag. Fawns are delicious, just small, so you want allot of them. I love butchering and cooking, and get raves for food involving deer, mushrooms, several species of fish, several of berries, and a ton of garden vegetables. It's one of my callings.


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't hunt but am big into fishing, and that is usually catch and release. This is years ago but when I raced motorcycles I watched little kids start out racing and watched them grow, a lot of them very fast. When they turned 15- 16 years old and could have turned pro they wanted nothing to with it. They were burnt out, didn't want to follow their dad. Some kids just want to pick a different trail.IMHO


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I have not read the entire thread...so if this is a repeat of sorts..sorry. First, keep in mind, 15 year olds have one thing or two things on the brain...boobs and girlfriends. Lots going on and most of it is on that dam phone. Also, depending on where he goes to school...he is hearing a lot of bambi anti-hunting talk/hearsay from friends, girls, and teachers. Try to make sure he isn't satisfying them by not hunting....

Some suggestions, don't push him. He really has more interest going through that 15 year old brain, then hunting and spending time with dad. Sorry its tough to hear but maybe ask one of his hunting friends to take him or even go with him. Also, I always make it more then just hunting...to late now but taking them to buck poles, after hunt restaurants to eat, breakfast after a morning hunt, bring him to a friends deer camp/houses around the area. Also go buy him his own bow and/or gun, let him build his own blind/setup a double, tent etc..so he can bring a friend. Don't worry if he does the scouting wrong or decides to walk around after 1.5 hours etc.... Let him do his thing. If he has younger siblings ask to take them out and show them the ropes. Make the hunts shorter, sitting more than 2 hours and teenagers are shot! Take him to a put and take pheasant hunt, xmas present! Plan a DIY outstate hunt for a long weekend next year, but let him be part of the plan. Always add something to the hunt, besides just the hunt.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> Wonder why? Take kids to the box blind with a heater and food, looking over a food plot, they play on their phones until a deer shows up. Dad lines up the crossbow or gun and the kid pulls the trigger. Yup. Hunting.. Kid gives up if he doesn't tag out in 30 minutes. Here comes the quad or truck, off to the processor and the kid could care less. BUT there's more venison in the freezer. What happened to getting dropped off at fire trail 22 first thing in the morning, using your compass and getting picked up at dark on trail 27 at dark? Maybe dragging a buck thru the snow. Happened to me. Kids don't hunt anymore. They just pull a trigger.


What happened to flint knapped arrow heads...What happened to hand cranks on the fronts of cars?


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a 19yo daughter who likes to shoot but has never hunted a day in her life. I have a 14yo that started hunting with me 5 years ago when he was 9 - and due to my work, the busiest time of my year is Oct to Dec - yeah, pretty much, all deer season. 

The 14yo went out the first time all season last night, largely becasue he's been so busy with sports and school that he didn't have time. We got skunked and he hates not seeing anything, but I know he'll go with me again over Thanksgiving. We've still to fire at a deer on our property, and we've had plenty of chances. We also turkey hunt together every spring, and trust me, he takes his fair share of naps every season...haha. But last night got me thinking...

Deer hunting is tough stuff. You sit with the wind in your face and then tell your kid to sit completely still, because deer can see movement (especially 15-20 feet up a tree). Turkey hunting is actually more forgiving, and it's usually at least warm in April and May (not 20-40 degrees like now). 

Additionally, when asked him if he wanted to go hunting with me last night - don't forget that as parents we're even busier than our kids, and I (like most) have very limited time to do what I want. Thus, no matter what we're doing together, my time with him is valuable.

I know I spend too much time working (at work, on cars, on the house, etc.), but is it possible that you may spend so much time in the woods between Oct and Dec that your son never really liked deer hunting, but that was 'your time'? I know that's part of the reason my kid gets up at 5am in May, because he wants to spend time with me turkey hunting, not because he wants to necessarily go turkey hunting.

So my advice is simple - instead of worrying about him no longer wanting to deer hunt - do something else with him that HE likes, so you spend time together. Now that his friends are taking up more mental energy, don't forget the most important thing at his age is the 'we time' with dad, because he may eventually return to deer hunting but you can't get the time back with your son.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Reminds me of another good point. Boredom can set in pretty quick for a youngster if ya hunt the same spot day in and day out. Bait piles have a tendency to keep you locked down to a certain spot. Even if you hunt somewhere else one night you're stuck wondering if anything is at your bait pile. These days, at 54, I run around state land like a lunatic and bow-hunt a different spot every day. I either build a quick brush blind or jump up in my climber. I must have over 80 trees and brush blinds marked on my gps. I have no idea how some guys can sit in the exact same spot over a pile of bait day in and day out year after year.


It has been very productive for us. I have several box blinds on my land they are switched as the wind changes. A small hunting cabin also sits on this land for "the camp" Its the way we like to do it. We go to state land around us for rabbits and other small game. The river runs along the land also for November trout if the water is not too high.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe he found out what p* is . Know I gave up fishing for a minute when I started chasing tail.. . Used to piss my dad off, say "I'm tired of asking, you'll ask me when ya want to go!". Hope he finds his way back, I did


----------



## Luckyandy (Nov 20, 2019)

With my daughter and step son, I ended up cutting the sit times down. And tried to mix in stuff like a movie night, and we would stay a night at casino in watersmeet so they had pool and stuff to keep them entertained. I did everything I could to make it as fun as possible. Because at the end of the day that was what it was about. It's always easy to second guess something that there is no set in stone right way to do. I always just hoped by example they could see how relaxing and exciting at the same time hunting can be. Did it work? Not sure my daughters gone on USS Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier, but she did ask if I could build a enclosed blind for her. My stepson currently does not hunt. Talks about it every year, but never goes.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I think the easy youth hunt hunting spoils them right off the bat. Conversely, my dad wasn't a hunter so I started going with friends or by myself when I was old enough to drive and hunted 3 or 4 years before I got a deer. Wanted it so bad it hurt. Have been consumed with deer hunting ever since. Sometimes the difficulty involved in accomplishing a goal makes it that much sweeter. 

My daughters love going hunting with me but both made it clear they have no interest in killing a deer themselves. They both like bow season more because you see more deer and the weather is milder. Also, tree stands and ground blinds only. They don't like sitting in a shack and the youngest one says "thats for wimps and not really hunting" haha.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

i'm seeing a lot of reasons but none of which popped up in my mind as to why he isn't wanting to hunt. Like many of you, i got the itch to be out in the woods at a young age and couldn't wait to be 'legal' to hunt.

What i'm thinking is leading to the decline in hunting, especially firearm hunting, is in fact social media. Look at all of the negative/harassing posts that you see examples of when someone posts a successful hunting trip. Also, look at all of the negative/harassing examples you see when someone posts a photo or video of someone shooting a firearm.

Heck when i was in college i went around to my professors and notified them ahead of time that i would be missing a class or two to go hunting, and if i would need to turn any work in head of time, or be missing anything. I had one professor who was VERY anti-hunting, give me a hard time, until i stood my ground and let her know that i did not appreciate her trying to push her personal beliefs upon me. She was very rude to me for a couple more classes until i once again spoke up and let her know if she continued her harassing tone, i would be notifying the dean of it. Needless to say it ended rather quickly.

Back when i was younger (just turned 36), i remember being jealous of my cousins for having November 15th off from school automatically every year. I remember it being 'cool' to be part of a hunting family. Now it's almost taboo to mention hunting or shooting.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't think social media has much of a negative impact, if anything, it may entice our kids to try harder. I lived in Portland OR for 5 years, and now work in Kalamazoo and live nearby (which is one of the more liberal areas of this side of the state), and I can honestly say that the difference between OR and MI is night and day. If anything, I personally think hunting in MI is defended and supported on social media, not the opposite...


Also, thinking back 30 years, when I was in HS I only hunted with my family 3 days of the season: 1) opening day, 2) Thanksgiving morning/afternoon, and 3) the last day. Other than those 3 days, all my deer hunting in HS was with friends who also hunted.

So - how many of your son's friends hunt? If most of his friends don't hunt, it's going to be a tough sell at this time of his life...


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Yankee#1 said:


> I don't think social media has much of a negative impact, if anything, it may entice our kids to try harder. I lived in Portland OR for 5 years, and now work in Kalamazoo and live nearby (which is one of the more liberal areas of this side of the state), and I can honestly say that the difference between OR and MI is night and day. If anything, I personally think hunting in MI is defended and supported on social media, not the opposite...


I've lived in Michigan, Oregon (Hillsboro), and California (San Jose).

When it comes to hunting - I wouldn't even call Oregon especially "liberal". They have a pretty strong hunting culture, lots of folks hunt/fish, etc.

I'd definitely say that even for my kids (and I live in the MOST liberal city in Michigan) - here in Michigan social media exposure is largely positive for hunting.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Not to hijack the thread, but a quick reply:

Pescadero - I agree there are people that hunt in every state, and there are definitely some avid gun owners and hunters in OR. I bagged my first elk there and hunting in Western OR is, simply, an awesome experience.

However, I worked at the Primate Center in Beaverton, and I can honestly say I saw more animal rights activism in OR in 1 month than I've seen in Kalamazoo in 5 years. Just like there are hunters in every state, there are also animal activists in every state. I grew up in the Northeast, then lived in the Northwest, and in my direct personal experience - which for 20+ years has involved either experiments or regulatory guidance for animals used in research - there are many more activists that are openly active on the West Coast than anywhere else in the country...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Skinner 2 said:


> I wish you the best of luck on that. I hope he does like hunting, fishing... I spent many hours wondering where I "failed". Maybe its alone child thing...
> 
> I admire November Sunrise for his success and his kids involvement...plus his passion for trophy button bucks.


I don't think it is the parents fault. I have 3 siblings that were all given the same opportunity as me to hunt. We all recieved 22s for our 10th birthday, compound bows for our 12th birthday and a muzzleloader for the 14th. Our parents bought a large piece of land for us to hunt on as a family. The property was phenomenal. It was easy to see deer and every sibling shot a deer off of that property. We all helped maintain it, put up stands etc. I was the only one of 4 that continued hunting after 16. Not really sure the parenting had anything to do with it.

I am also seeing a lot of good info here that may help me. I have a young son that I hope will be wanting to hunt in a few years. For me the hunt never really ends. I am always scouting and trying to figure out the deer. This will be great spring and summer activities that educate and get him outdoors. Maybe the hunt is the piece that is missing. Figuring out where a deer is going, when he is going to do it and how I am going to kill him is the hunt.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

My son hunted with me a lot when he was a kid, up to about 17 and he got tired of it.
He killed a couple small deer , one during the youth hunt, one with his bow during regular season, but wasn't really a fan of colder weather and hated just sitting there being quiet.
He did better in a duck blind, but still doesn't like the cold weather. 
He went in the air force at 18 and has been in Oklahoma the last few years.
Now at 25 he's decided he misses hunting and is getting back into waterfowling more than deer.
All you can do is plant the seed and see if it takes.
Of all the hunting partners I've had, I miss my time in the woods (or blind) with him the most and whenever he gets back this way we'll be hitting the marsh together.
Your boy is at an age that other things take precident, but I bet when he gets a little older he'll find his way back to the woods.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

stickman1978 said:


> My son started hunting with the youth hunts. Then a couple more years in High School. When he got to college he would come up but really didn't want to go out. He finally told his Mom he didn't want to do it. I think he didn't want to disappointment me. There is really nothing you can do. They need to find there own way. I think forcing a young adult to do something they don't want to can do more harm for the relationship. He likes to fish so we have that.


I think there is still hope, it's often hard to appreciate hunting tradition when a you're a youngster staying up late and the beer is cold.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

My dad and brother ruined ice fishing for me when I was a kid. I still hate it and wont do it.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Yankee#1 said:


> However, I worked at the Primate Center in Beaverton, and I can honestly say I saw more animal rights activism in OR in 1 month than I've seen in Kalamazoo in 5 years. Just like there are hunters in every state, there are also animal activists in every state. I grew up in the Northeast, then lived in the Northwest, and in my direct personal experience, there are many more activists that are openly active on the West Coast than anywhere else in the country...


I think you are right that the coasts hold more animal rights folks - but I think folks definitely overestimate the numbers.

I'd also say your experience suffers from selection bias. I never saw more animal rights protesters anywhere than when I worked for Parke-Davis in Ann Arbor (see - animal testing), and I never saw more nuclear protesters than when i worked at Palisades Nuclear Power Plant.

...and the Primate Research Center is in Hillsboro, not Beaverton. It's just barely north of the dividing line. The border is basically the light rail line. Orenco Station is Hillsboro, but the Orenco neighborhood is Beaverton. 

I used to live just south of the tracks at the corner of NE Alder/NE 67th, and worked just across the tracks at Ronler Acres. I used to drive past the primate center all the time - I always used 185th to get from TV Highway to Tanasbourne.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> My dad and brother ruined ice fishing for me when I was a kid. I still hate it and wont do it.


Yeah..my son stepped into a 10in auger hole on the Saginaw River when he was about 12 and went in up to his hip.
He never went again and hates ice fishing lol


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

My grandpa hunted, dad didn’t, one brother does and one doesn’t. I’ve always had a strong prey drive. Probably a mix of nature and nurture. I feel like for me it’s just genetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with a 15 year old that doesn't show a ton of interest. Once I get him to commit to hunting, he enjoys it, but sometimes it's a struggle. This year, he only archery hunted a couple times behind my home, even though I have trail cam pictures of a couple really decent bucks. I decided, although we would have had better hunting at home, to set up a tent camp on public land and hang and hunt with one of my friends and his boys (who are also good friends with my boys). Even though we saw very few deer, everyone had a riot. And my 15 year old saw a four point, which got his ticker pumping, and I think it made him realize just how much he really does enjoy it. He's hunted at home a few more times since then, without my prodding. So, moral of the story, as some others have indicated, make it fun! The tent camp was a ton of work, but it got my boy in the woods and having fun. Mission accomplished!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

pescadero said:


> I think you are right that the coasts hold more animal rights folks - but I think folks definitely overestimate the numbers.
> 
> I'd also say your experience suffers from selection bias. I never saw more animal rights protesters anywhere than when I worked for Parke-Davis in Ann Arbor (see - animal testing), and I never saw more nuclear protesters than when i worked at Palisades Nuclear Power Plant.
> 
> ...



Haha. There's definitely some bias - and to be honest, protesters go where the money is - U of M is one of the highest funded research universities in the nation, I'm not surprised you saw tons of protesters in Ann Arbor.

And I agree that ONPRC is technically located in Hillsboro - but the address is technically 185th Ave Beaverton. 

Drop me a PM sometime if ya wanna meet up and grab a beer to share stories about OR...


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Yankee#1 said:


> Haha. There's definitely some bias - and to be honest, protesters go where the money is - U of M is one of the highest funded research universities in the nation, I'm not surprised you saw tons of protesters in Ann Arbor.


Never saw any protesters protesting U of M - they were protesting Parke-Davis (which became Pfizer, which left Ann Arbor in 2007). 

They don't necessarily go where the money is, they go where they thing they want to protest is.





Yankee#1 said:


> And I agree that ONPRC is technically located in Hillsboro - but the address is technically 185th Ave Beaverton.


Yep... because they are under the Beaverton post office for mail delivery... just like Nike - address is Beaverton, but they are technically their own, unincorporated, enclave surrounded by Beaverton.



Yankee#1 said:


> Drop me a PM sometime if ya wanna meet up and grab a beer to share stories about OR...


If you were working at ONPRC - you almost certainly lived right by me.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots of great points here. Im in the camp of not forcing him as it could back fire. Let him choose if he wants to, you did a great job introducing him, but as he gets older it is all up to him to make the choice as he becomes a young adult.

At that age I was full into school, sports, and girls, had no time for the outdoors. Go to college, start partying, playing sports still, there just isn't much time or priorities for it. But once you get out into the real world and on your own, settle back down it is natural to search for a hobby or a few to fill your free time, he might choose hunting. I personally took a good 10 year break from consistently being in the outdoors mainly due to sports and girls. It was fun and miss it somedays, but the hunting has really taken focus now. 

One thing I think a lot on here are looking at incorrectly is this: take a chance and hunt a little less to take an interest in HIS interests, whatever they may be. Too many parents force their kids to follow their own interests and don't allow their children to take up what they actually are truly interested in, and leads to fractured relationships, resentment towards an activity or parent. Maintaining a good relationship with your kids is more important than any deer.

Remember less than 5% of the US population hunts, so you have long odds.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

When I was first introduced to hunting I was placed in a tree stand with a shot gun and was told to wait for deer, all day, in the snow and cold. If this was the only kind of hunting I knew today I would no longer hunt either. Also had very few deer sightings. 
Then I was introduced to vertical bow hunting, the rut, ghillie suits, scrapes, rubs, wind direction, trail cams, rattling/calling, etc.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I started "hunting" when I could walk. Started shooting, when I was 5. I never missed an opening day, of small game, or deer, from the time I was legal to carry a gun, until the military messed it up.

Shot my first deer, at 0800, on my first opening day of rifle season. Never missed a year for getting one, until the military screwed it up.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> When I was first introduced to hunting I was placed in a tree stand with a shot gun and was told to wait for deer, all day, in the snow and cold.


Tree stands were not legal when I started hunting in Michigan. I taught myself how to still hunt. Nothing like going out and finding the deer instead of waiting for them to happen by.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

DecoySlayer said:


> Tree stands were not legal when I started hunting in Michigan. I taught myself how to still hunt. Nothing like going out and finding the deer instead of waiting for them to happen by.


Yup, it's way more fun hunting for them rather then waiting for them. These days I don't hunt as much as I used to cuz I'm usually waiting for them in a stand or brush blind. I still get out and hunt on windy and rainy days.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fishx65 said:


> Yup, it's way more fun hunting for them rather then waiting for them. These days I don't hunt as much as I used to cuz I'm usually waiting for them in a stand or brush blind. I still get out and hunt on windy and rainy days.


I wish I could still hunt again. My legs, while getting better, will never be like they once were. If I got one, I could never get it out. That will never change.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

DecoySlayer said:


> I wish I could still hunt again. My legs, while getting better, will never be like they once were. If I got one, I could never get it out. That will never change.


That's what quads, kids and younger friends are for. Oh, and wives that are in good shape. Or was that wives that don't have a good shape, can't remember.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fishx65 said:


> That's what quads, kids and younger friends are for. Oh, and wives that are in good shape.



LOL! Well, my wife is almost as old as I am. The one guy I deer hunt with is my age. No kids around to hunt with us. It are what it are. Can't be fixed. 

We hunt with an outfitter. He picks up the deer, field dresses them, etc. Does any tracking if needed. It's not the same, but, it's better than sitting in the house. It does get me access to private land I could not hunt otherwise. 

Sure do miss the old days. THAT was hunting.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I think for me it was hunting was year round. We were shooting guns and bows in the summer. If we weren't fishing we were talking about fishing or hunting. It wasn't just the season, it was almost constant. We'd take rides up on rainy summer weekends to the "deer woods" just to check out our camping spot and ride around. Maybe hit the river or a dam or two and fish. Get something to eat and come home. 

When deer season finally rolled around it was just what we'd been waiting for all year. Couldn't wait to go and nothing was gonna stop us. 

The drive did taper off when I was 15-20 though. Work, school, parties, girls, bills. All that kept me busy, but I never missed opening weekend of rifle. If nothing else, because I couldn't do that to Dad. There were a few years that I just didn't want to for whatever reason. I was always glad I did though, he never pushed me too either. It wasn't until I started in the "real world" that the draw really came back. 

I would consider it a huge success if your son came back around to it in a few years. At his age, I vividly remember huge variances in enthusiasm from year to year. Depending on what was going on in life. Don't sweat it. Just support him, but remind him about it from time to time. Or even tell him you missed him out there. Maybe that wouldn't be too much, but keep it in his mind?

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Took girlfriend hunting this fall for the first time ever. Never been around a dead deer ever. She goes and hunts with me now. I set her all up with camo and a cross bow. We hunted the same stand the first few times. We saw several deer including doe and bucks, even a nice buck. No deer provided a clear shot.
That evening a lease partner passed up a 1.5 year old 8pt. Another lease partner decided to shoot it for his own reasons. The buck was back at camp that evening after the hunt. The girlfriend was able to see the buck and said she is so excited for him. She also asked why he shot the small buck. None the less the other night she was able to shoot her first deer with a gun. A 1.5 year old 4pt. She was so excited. After the hunt she said now that she killed her first deer she wants to shoot bigger bucks now and let the little ones go. She made the decision herself.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Took girlfriend hunting this fall for the first time ever. Never been around a dead deer ever. She goes and hunts with me now. I set her all up with camo and a cross bow. We hunted the same stand the first few times. We saw several deer including doe and bucks, even a nice buck. No deer provided a clear shot.
> That evening a lease partner passed up a 1.5 year old 8pt. Another lease partner decided to shoot it for his own reasons. The buck was back at camp that evening after the hunt. The girlfriend was able to see the buck and said she is so excited for him. She also asked why he shot the small buck. None the less the other night she was able to shoot her first deer with a gun. A 1.5 year old 4pt. She was so excited. After the hunt she said now that she killed her first deer she wants to shoot bigger bucks now and let the little ones go. She made the decision herself.


Just remember, it's a small step from deer to humans so you better stay in line Mr.!!!!


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear your son is losing interest in hunting. Like some have said before unfortunately sometimes hunting isn’t for everybody. I real don’t think it is the youth hunt, APR’s or baiting. Sometimes us as partners wanting our kids to success that we forget to show them the work that goes into being successful and how rewarding it is. If you have a few seasons of success and then hard time hit they are not prepared. You should try making it not about the harvest itself but about the hunt. The chess match of getting a deer. Setting up the blind or treestand. Getting a camera to see what lurks in the woods when the sun goes down or you’re not there because you wanted to sleep in. The shared experience with family or friends. You may try asking him to bring a friend expose one of his friend to the sports also light the fire under him as well. All is not lost sometimes he might not like it now but will come back around.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

It is very easy to spend less time on an activity that has become less exciting or less productive or less challenging or less accessible (depending on what you prefer) and focus on things that are more of those things. I used to spend more time hunting and shooting than fishing. Now I live near the Detroit river and have done a 180. Still love hunting and shooting, but the access/convenience strongly favors fishing. It's just the way life has turned out and I'm making best of my situation.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> It is very easy to spend less time on an activity that has become less exciting or less productive or less challenging or less accessible (depending on what you prefer) and focus on things that are more of those things. I used to spend more time hunting and shooting than fishing. Now I live near the Detroit river and have done a 180. Still love hunting and shooting, but the access/convenience strongly favors fishing. It's just the way life has turned out and I'm making best of my situation.


Agree,

Hunting can loose the challenge aspect if you hunt small ground and stare at the same tree. The challenge in hunting big bucks and bigger ground keeps you in it. The challenge......lets not forget.... one can get board looking for big bucks and only seeing doe and small bucks. of hunting over hunted ground expecting to see a big buck.....

Now fishing. I'm like you but haven't lost the hunting drive. I keep fighting for more land. But fishing I'm all in also. I live on the Detroit river like you. I can fish anywhere in my boat and no one can stop me. The drive is supported by the resource and ability to catch fish with no boundaries. It's challenging to say the least. Maybe try fishing. Heck bring him down this spring and I will take you both out on my ranger jigging.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Took girlfriend hunting this fall for the first time ever. Never been around a dead deer ever. She goes and hunts with me now. I set her all up with camo and a cross bow. We hunted the same stand the first few times. We saw several deer including doe and bucks, even a nice buck. No deer provided a clear shot.
> That evening a lease partner passed up a 1.5 year old 8pt. Another lease partner decided to shoot it for his own reasons. The buck was back at camp that evening after the hunt. The girlfriend was able to see the buck and said she is so excited for him. She also asked why he shot the small buck. None the less the other night she was able to shoot her first deer with a gun. A 1.5 year old 4pt. She was so excited. After the hunt she said now that she killed her first deer she wants to shoot bigger bucks now and let the little ones go. She made the decision herself.


Paul I think you out kicked your coverage with this girl! Lol. These kinda of girls are hard to come by. 
Congrats to you both again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Agree,
> 
> Hunting can loose the challenge aspect if you hunt small ground and stare at the same tree. The challenge in hunting big bucks and bigger ground keeps you in it. The challenge......lets not forget.... one can get board looking for big bucks and only seeing doe and small bucks. of hunting over hunted ground expecting to see a big buck.....
> 
> Now fishing. I'm like you but haven't lost the hunting drive. I keep fighting for more land. But fishing I'm all in also. I live on the Detroit river like you. I can fish anywhere in my boat and no one can stop me. The drive is supported by the resource and ability to catch fish with no boundaries. It's challenging to say the least. Maybe try fishing. Heck bring him down this spring and I will take you both out on my ranger jigging.


Not to say I don't still hunt. I definitely do, and still enjoy it a lot. It's just 100x more effort to pack up and drive 270 miles one way, leaving my wife and 3 yr old are at home.

When dating it was no big deal... she even hunted with me. A ring and a baby can change a lot if she's not truly understanding of what a hunting passion REALLY means. Wish you the best!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Paul I think you out kicked your coverage with this girl! Lol. These kinda of girls are hard to come by.
> Congrats to you both again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Your not kidding. I came home last night from work and she was skinning her buck! I said where did you learn that! YouTube this evening. I was like geezzzz get me a beer.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Not to say I don't still hunt. I definitely do, and still enjoy it a lot. It's just 100x more effort to pack up and drive 270 miles one way, leaving my wife and 3 yr old are at home.
> 
> When dating it was no big deal... she even hunted with me. A ring and a baby can change a lot if she's not truly understanding of what a hunting passion REALLY means. Wish you the best!


Sell land or find a closer spot. I hunt 86 miles from downriver in Hillsdale. Simple drive. That would be huge to get a spot closer to home and would maker happy not being so far away.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

chasenabby said:


> Can’t get my 15 year old to deer hunt anymore. He has hunted since he was 8 and has shot a doe, spike, three point and a four point. Most were shot during the youth hunt.
> last year we saw 4 spike horns and a four point on opening day. He was not able to shoot any of them due to APR.
> this year we have struggled to find deer. We typically bait on private property and have seen enough deer in the past to keep him interested. Finally saw deer tonight. A few does and a four point. Again could not shoot due to the APR.
> Got back to the truck and he told me he’s done. Said he was tired of not seeing deer and when he does he can’t shoot them.
> ...


If you and your kid would like to come down this spring walleye fishing on the river I'll take you out on the boat. Just show up i'll provide everything. Who knows maybe he likes walleye fishing.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Sell land or find a closer spot. I hunt 86 miles from downriver in Hillsdale. Simple drive. That would be huge to get a spot closer to home and would maker happy not being so far away.


Family property I grew up hunting. I enjoy hunting there with my dad. It's worth more than SLP bucks.

Besides... deer are to iowa what fish are to SE MI.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I shot my buck this year at 8 yards, with my bow, on the ground, on my knees. The two does he was chasing almost ran me over, I had to crawl to TRY to keep the does up wind. I will tell you, your boy will never lose interest in that. Go get um.

HOWEVER, he may like hunting a different animal from 15-20. Beaver. I fell in love with beaver. I actually still love beaver, I hunted more beaver than deer in that time frame. I got married at 23 and for some reason after i got married the beaver population diminished. I still hunt beaver but I strongly believe that the Michigan beaver may be extinct.

I joke a lot on here obviously and I really do hope your boy gets the itch again. My honest opinion is it only takes one experience to get a man/woman/boy/girl hooked for life. What can you do to give him that one experience? Its not gonna be sitting him in a cold weather sand to wait on a deer to cross.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sniper said:


> Paul I think you out kicked your coverage with this girl! Lol. These kinda of girls are hard to come by.
> Congrats to you both again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yup! I found one that loves to hunt and fish and much as me. She's at home in the woods not the mall. 

I wifed her up after living with her for a couple years to make sure she wasn't a serial killer. Bad part is it's twice as expensive now! 

Plus she's beautiful! Thank God she's got terrible taste in men! I tell her that all the time. Lol 

Most women I know who hunt look more like my Dad than my wife. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> Yup! I found one that loves to hunt and fish and much as me. She's at home in the woods not the mall.
> 
> I wifed her up after living with her for a couple years to make sure she wasn't a serial killer. Bad part is it's twice as expensive now!
> 
> ...


Sometimes it takes more then a couple of years in a relationship before you start to notice the serial killer traits. Just make sure you catch them early before you take a bolt to the lungs.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> Sometimes it takes more then a couple of years in a relationship before you start to notice the serial killer traits. Just make sure you catch them early before you take a bolt to the lungs.


Yep right around 7 years lol


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Trunkslammer said:


> Maybe shake it up a little. I know I get frustrated hunting small private pieces, being stuck in a treestand or blind board off my a. Especially when the deer aren’t cooperating! Take him out to a large chunk of public ground and do some still hunting. Its a lot more interactive and fun for me and him being 15 he’s perfectly capable of it now.


Another thing to think about would be doing some duck hunts with him or take him spring turkey. I love deer hunting but I also love having some variety. He might find another kind of hunt more interesting.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

langkg said:


> Another thing to think about would be doing some duck hunts with him or take him spring turkey. I love deer hunting but I also love having some variety. He might find another kind of hunt more interesting.


Will definitely try and get him out in the spring turkey hunting.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

Try waterfowl, way more exciting and you get to shoot more than once.


----------



## Pike fly (Jan 11, 2018)

chasenabby said:


> John your right in a lot of ways.
> I think a lot of it is the instant gratification mentality. Hunting also has to compete with sports and video games.
> We used to put out 4-5 cameras and only put one out this year. I’ll try and put some more out this week. Maybe that will help.
> I won’t push him as I learned that doesn’t work. Hopefully I can get him out again this year and hopefully next year.


Maybe it’s time to start hunting with him more instead of shooting


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Like I said before the youth hunt needs to stopped. We waited till 14 and so can they. It was awesome going in the woods and learning. When we were 14 it was good to go and you learned something. It sure as hell is better than the society plagued voilent video games


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

jduck said:


> Try waterfowl, way more exciting and you get to shoot more than once.


There’a a youth waterfowl weekend where the adults are really focused on mentoring kids. Likely done guys on that forum who would host you.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I never read all the post but i have a idea your son might have found out about girls.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I believe during the youth humt they have to be accompanied by an adult


Not just the youth hunt. They are supposed to be accompanied until they are 17.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I've read the whole thread. After doing so I think the guys posting that hunting is in you or not is the real thing.

The only hunter recruitment I've seen was my own. I started gun hunting in 1975 at age 13. School didn't close for opening day, but about 2/3 of the hunting age boys skipped opening day. I remember this, because opening morning one of the trucks in our group had the first Michigan bicentennial plate I'd ever seen. Apparently we weren't allowed to gun hunt until age 14 then, so I'm not sure how I got the tag.

This was in southern Hillsdale and Branch counties, so shotgun only. The first two years we never saw a buck that was within range.

The third year at age 15 I was dropped off on my own, told to march across a cut cornfield, then through a small apple orchard to the top of a draw on the other side. Told to hunt all day, and we'll pick you up at dark. I realize now that I wasn't supposed to be hunting on my own, but had no idea then.

I straddle a blow down all day watching that draw. With an hour of shooting time left a small doe tried to go behind me into the orchard. That was the only deer a had seen all day. Having a then rare doe tag I shot and recovered the doe. Nothing memorable happened the next two seasons, and that last one was at age 17 in 1979. After that I moved out of state, quit hunting due to lack of access, and didn't hunt again until 1997 after moving back to Michigan. I haven't missed a season since.

The point is that through whatever personal quirk the whole time I thought it was fun and exciting in spite of the limited chances to shoot a deer. Family was helpful by getting me access to hunting land and taking me out the first couple of years, but not really interested in hunting themselves. Family also had nothing to do with me getting back into hunting. I just knew I wanted to. One thing that keeps my interest was trying to figure out the puzzle of where are the deer.

This horse drank when I was led to water, but not all do.


----------



## oldtimehunter (Nov 17, 2019)

chasenabby said:


> Can’t get my 15 year old to deer hunt anymore. He has hunted since he was 8 and has shot a doe, spike, three point and a four point. Most were shot during the youth hunt.
> last year we saw 4 spike horns and a four point on opening day. He was not able to shoot any of them due to APR.
> this year we have struggled to find deer. We typically bait on private property and have seen enough deer in the past to keep him interested. Finally saw deer tonight. A few does and a four point. Again could not shoot due to the APR.
> Got back to the truck and he told me he’s done. Said he was tired of not seeing deer and when he does he can’t shoot them.
> ...


----------



## oldtimehunter (Nov 17, 2019)

johnhunter247 said:


> Maybe the apr’s and no baiting have merit you and why your son on wants to quit. It’s unfortunate as I love seeing kids in the outdoors. You think if your son went out tomorrow and shot a lifetime trophy type buck(I’m sure he would be ecstatic) that next year he would have the same feeling he has now if he hasn’t killed a deer by thanksgiving weekend? Or do you think he would be hooked for life?
> I started sitting with my dad when I was under 10 years old. I was hooked and had an incredible passion by the time I was old enough to bow hunt. By the time I was old enough to drive I used to leave school and head for a tree stand every day just about on state land in Chelsea and weekends as well. We didn’t have a youth hunt back then. I didn’t use bait as I was a high school kid and couldn’t afford it. I didn’t harvest my first deer until I was 17. I went many years with out killing a deer and didn’t lose interest. I definitely got frustrated at times but never considered quitting. What I’m getting at is I honestly think hunting(of any kind) is in your blood. It’s either there or it’s not. I tried to push hunting on my two sons between the youth hunt, bow, gun and I quickly found that it just wasn’t for my kids. Tried to spend time with them shooting guns, bows, teaching them about deer sign and movement and they thought there time was better spent playing video games, sports and anything internet. They tried hunting(I believe for me), killed deer and it just wasn’t for them. That kind of broke my heart but at the same time I’m not one to push things on them. I want them to do what they enjoy I life and makes them happy. I don’t think shooting or not shooting deer is going to cause you to quit if it’s in your blood to hunt. I hope your son decides to keep hunting as you get to witness a lot of amazing things in the outdoors that you just can’t get anywhere else. But don’t push him. I’ve even heard stories of kids quitting when there young and come back with a strong passion when there older and more mature. If that’s the case you don’t want to push him to where he hates it. Lots of kids don’t have the patience it takes to be successful and can be gained with time. Do you have any trail cameras out? Maybe some pictures of deer running around he can harvest? That could be a motivator. That’s one problem I see with the youth hunt is kids get a false sense of hope and impression of what to expect and they find out a week into gun season that it’s not so easy. Make him aware that some hunters go several years in a row with out a buck harvest. Stress the fact that the harvest isn’t the most important aspect and a hunt is successful wether you kill or not. Make sure he knows the time spent with his dad is most important and something you cant get back. The last thing I would do is make it about baiting and apr’s in front of your son.
> 
> the problem is kids are spoiled and taught wrong oldtime hunter took me hunting when I was 13 and I got bored sitting and seeing nothing so I asked him to go look for them so we did and omg we seen deer and found a scrape and rubs he made some deer sounds on his call and in about 7 min we had deer come in 2 does than 6 more showed up he called again and one doe came running up to within 30 ft I was so excited and thrilled to have that experience I was hooked on hunting and still this day 2 bucks later I still love the sport,those of you who sit a think baiting is the only way to see deer are not hunting with younger hunters such as I was I was taught the correct way to and the reward became finding and outsmarting the deer and I have been hunting state land after opening day gun season this I decided not to take a deer as the state land where I hunt has a very low population of deer we need to keep the ban on baiting as we need to reduce the killing off of the deer herd back to one deer per season. I am 17 now and would like to have my children to be able to hunt as do I in future, oldtimehunter let me post this do to me be young hunter don't give up hunting try new ways of hunting like stalking learn how to use a call use of scents you may be surprised at how good these work if used correctly
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Again, thank you all for your feedback and suggestions. 
I think a lot of it is due to age and girls.


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Slightly off "deer" topic, but this is exactly what's going to happen when the new Put N Take pheasant program ends. No free, easy birds and the so called recruited new hunters will bore of lack of game. Some may pay $15-25/bird at a shooting farm, but not many. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Mi. Chuck said:


> Slightly off "deer" topic, but this is exactly what's going to happen when the new Put N Take pheasant program ends. No free, easy birds and the so called recruited new hunters will bore of lack of game. Some may pay $15-25/bird at a shooting farm, but not many. Enjoy it while you can.


People hunt birds?? Thought that ended about 20 years ago


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

After watching Michigan out of doors youth hunt episodes I've often wondered what's next? One of the hosts takes their kid a 5 year old to some managed property. Kid whacks 140 class buck using tri pod because he is not grown enough to free hand shoot. He sees like 20 plus deer in short sit.. So what's next to top this experience?


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

micooner said:


> After watching Michigan out of doors youth hunt episodes I've often wondered what's next? One of the hosts takes their kid a 5 year old to some managed property. Kid whacks 140 class buck using tri pod because he is not grown enough to free hand shoot. He sees like 20 plus deer in short sit.. So what's next to top this experience?


Agreed! Took my young sons on fair chase wild deer hunts and they did VERY well. Now the bucks around the neighborhood are huge and plentiful and they have no interest anymore. Too bad, it spoiled deer hunting for all 3 of us. I still go, but a little lonely. DNR feels they must do something or people might "start" asking what do you do. Much fixed costs while revenues and licences are declining. Taxpayers/fee payers are tired of it.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

It’s a phase, but I would definitely suggest getting in the big woods for a long weekend. Bring the fishing rods as well as a squirrel gun. The Pigeon River forest is a heck of a place to be in the fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Mi. Chuck said:


> Agreed! Took my young sons on fair chase wild deer hunts and they did VERY well. Now the bucks around the neighborhood are huge and plentiful and they have no interest anymore. Too bad, it spoiled deer hunting for all 3 of us. I still go, but a little lonely. DNR feels they must do something or people might "start" asking what do you do. Much fixed costs while revenues and licences are declining. Taxpayers/fee payers are tired of it.


I dont know what in the world you are talking about. How does taking your sons hunting spoil hunting for all three of you? Might be one of the oddest posts i have seen. 

I took both my sons on youth hunts for deer and waterfowl. Spent time turkey hunting, grouse hunting and even brought them along on bear hunts. Certainly didnt ruin hunting for me or them. The only thing they never cared for much was grouse hunting......but my oldest is 21 now and he chases grouse like crazy now. 

Might be your kids just arent into hunting.....nothing wrong with that. Very few people hunt in society.


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> I dont know what in the world you are talking about. How does taking your sons hunting spoil hunting for all three of you? Might be one of the oddest posts i have seen.
> 
> I took both my sons on youth hunts for deer and waterfowl. Spent time turkey hunting, grouse hunting and even brought them along on bear hunts. Certainly didnt ruin hunting for me or them. The only thing they never cared for much was grouse hunting......but my oldest is 21 now and he chases grouse like crazy now.
> 
> Might be your kids just arent into hunting.....nothing wrong with that. Very few people hunt in society.


My point was that in some people when you harvest your dream buck right away, then loose the opportunity to repeat while seeing monsters roaming the neighborhood where hunting is off limits, it kills some of the interest. We hunt rabbits a couple times but yeah, they aren't nuts like we are. Enjoy your son's company. I'll never forget the times we hunted.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Kinda like taking young kids fishing. You want to jig for walleye or drop shot for bass but you better just drown worms and bobber fish for gills so the kids don't get bored.


----------



## Joe Blow (Jan 3, 2018)

micooner said:


> Kinda like taking young kids fishing. You want to jig for walleye or drop shot for bass but you better just drown worms and bobber fish for gills so the kids don't get bored.


I am living proof that you can catch the deer hunting bug much later in life. I was born in 1955 to a dad who fished and small game hunted only. He never deer hunted a day in his life. It wasn’t until after the high school tail chasing phase, the college tail crashing phase, and settling down to a full time job at 24 did I deer hunt for the first time. Buddies from work who started deer hunting as early as was legal got me into it and I was hooked. Bought my first bow a Darton SL 50 from Ernos archery and killed a doe the first time I went. I was hooked bad and 81 deer later could not imagine a fall without an opportunity to hunt whitetails. Don’t get discouraged if your sons and daughters don’t show an interest right now. Some just catch the bug a bit later.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Some kids have it and some don’t. It’s called hunting for a reason, I couldn’t even begin to tell you how many years I didn’t see a shooter. You can’t force it, not everyone has the passion........


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Reading a story on freep this morning about a UP school that included some data that I think speaks directly to the issue of declining hunting participation, especially from younger people, that we’ve been discussing here. 

75% of everyone in Michigan now live in an urban area. And they all live in only 6.4% of the entire state. 

Paired with that, 25% of all Michigan counties have an average age over 50. The highest percentage of counties over 50 in the nation. 

All of that goes a long way toward explaining why hunting is fading into the past here.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> I am living proof that you can catch the deer hunting bug much later in life. I was born in 1955 to a dad who fished and small game hunted only. He never deer hunted a day in his life. It wasn’t until after the high school tail chasing phase, the college tail crashing phase, and settling down to a full time job at 24 did I deer hunt for the first time. Buddies from work who started deer hunting as early as was legal got me into it and I was hooked. Bought my first bow a Darton SL 50 from Ernos archery and killed a doe the first time I went. I was hooked bad and 81 deer later could not imagine a fall without an opportunity to hunt whitetails. Don’t get discouraged if your sons and daughters don’t show an interest right now. Some just catch the bug a bit later.


Just to say that I agree. Off topic but I also bought my first decent compound, an SL-50 at Erno’s. That was one smooth shooting bow and I probably liked it more than any later & faster compounds I owned.


----------



## Joe Blow (Jan 3, 2018)

St


Stubee said:


> Just to say that I agree. Off topic but I also bought my first decent compound, an SL-50 at Erno’s. That was one smooth shooting bow and I probably liked it more than any later & faster compounds I owned.


Stubee,
I was in a Baker tree climber (hug the tree and scrape your face model) down in the Au Sable River bottoms. Three of us split up and the doe showed up a short time later. I misjudged the distance badly- the shot was low -she heard it dropped down to spring out of there and dove into the arrow. Was 1978


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Botiz said:


> Reading a story on freep this morning about a UP school that included some data that I think speaks directly to the issue of declining hunting participation, especially from younger people, that we’ve been discussing here.
> 
> 75% of everyone in Michigan now live in an urban area. And they all live in only 6.4% of the entire state.
> 
> ...


That’s interesting. I never would have guessed those numbers not knowing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Stubee said:


> Just to say that I agree. Off topic but I also bought my first decent compound, an SL-50 at Erno’s. That was one smooth shooting bow and I probably liked it more than any later & faster compounds I owned.


I don’t think I’m anywhere near your guys age (45). But my first bow was a used Darton as it’s all I could afford as a teenager working part time. Then my first bow I bought new was called a Mathews Zmax. To this day that was my favorite bow. Not sure if it’s because I saved up for something so expensive at the time and was proud of it. It wasn’t easy being a high school kid and getting supplies(arrows, broadheads, rests, camo clothes, stands, etc.) But I always set goals for what I wanted for the next season and worked all summer to save up for it. Not to mention when other kids were asking for Nintendo games for Christmas I was asking for hunting equipment. Most everything I started out with I got used or hand me downs. It was a big deal when I left the bow shop in Taylor, Mi. with my zmax. I don’t think I put that bow down for weeks. By the time hunting season rolled around I was very efficient with it. I used compound bows(darton, Mathews, bow tech)up until I had a bad accident that caused me nerve damage that kept me from being able to consistently pull back a bow. Then I moved to a ten point crossbow. I have had two bad accidents. The last one almost killed me. I was life flighted to the hospital and when I woke up in the hospital after the first surgery the first thing I asked the doctor was “am I still going to be able to hunt?” When I say it’s in your blood or it’s not, it’s definitely in my blood. I can’t imagine life with out it. Honestly if I couldn’t still hunt I would have rather not of made it out of the field that horrible day. One of the best things I’ve ever done in life for my own personal well being was pick up a bow. The majority of my life has revolved around whitetails. I can’t imagine it any other way. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

slowpoke said:


> I never read all the post but i have a idea your son might have found out about girls.


Or boys. Ya never know these days.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Just remember this...the things most valued are always the hardest to attain. 
For now your son has time and he has a parent that has put him in position to be successful. 
As he ages, and realizes how little time he has and that he has to earn his own opportunities he will value his deer hunting experiences so much more. You have provided the foundation it is now up to the child to decide if hunting deer is valued for himself.


----------

